# Sandos/Cancun solicitation



## momeason (Mar 14, 2015)

I was contacted today by a group using the DRI name and trying to book us for a 5 night Cancun or Cabo action all-inclusive for 5 nights. I said " No thank you" They claimed the resort would be "on the exchange" next year. I looked up the place. Pretty mixed reviews. Sounds pretty suspicious. I doubt it is really affiliated with DRI. 18 month window to use your $149pp voucher.


----------

